# Crescent Trip Report



## NativeSon5859 (Aug 6, 2003)

6/13/03

Before all of my previous rides on Amtrak’s Crescent, I made it a tradition to make a brief stop at Morning Call coffee stand to get a cup of their world-famous “Café Au Lait”, or coffee with hot milk. I always passed on the temptation to get an order of beignets, for I knew I would be enjoying a nice “breakfast on wheels” in just a couple short hours.

This trip would be no different.

At about 5:15am, I left my house, full of excitement. With no traffic at that time, I made it to Morning Call…which is open 24/7 every day of the year…just about seven minutes later. As usual, there is always a good number of people in the place. This morning, I counted about twenty-five. Within minutes I had my cup of hot coffee in hand and proceeded to make the 15-minute to the Union Passenger Terminal located in downtown New Orleans. The interstate was pretty much traffic-free at this time, and I arrived at the parking lot adjacent to the terminal by 5:50am.

The NOUPT is an adequate facility when all is said and done. Convenient to all of downtown, it serves both Greyhound and Amtrak. Inside, there is a gift store, a food court area which includes a Subway, a first-class lounge for Amtrak sleeping car passengers, and seating for regular passengers in the middle. In the past, the landscaped lawn in front of the terminal was home to a few homeless people, but I did not notice any this time, perhaps due to the NOPD cruiser parked outside the door as well as the officer inside. It’s good to see stepped up security at the terminal. Not that it’s a dangerous place, but it just gives you an extra sense of security. Hey, let’s face it, there are some weird people out there, many of whom ride Greyhound.

Anyway, the terminal was fairly busy this morning. Besides my Amtrak train departing promptly at 7:20am, they had several Greyhound’s loading for parts unknown. At any given time throughout the day, you can see a minimum of six Greyhound’s at the terminal. I would say they had a good 150 people inside.

Boarding for Amtrak #20, the Crescent, with direct service from New Orleans to New York City via Birmingham, Atlanta, Charlotte, Washington D.C, and points in between, began promptly at 6:35am. Sleeping car passengers boarded first, of which I counted roughly fourteen. Regular boarding began at 7:00am. The train’s consist this morning included the following cars: One baggage car, Four Amfleet 2 coaches, two Viewliner sleeping cars, one Amfleet lounge car, and one dining car. One sleek Genesis locomotive provided the power for the train this morning.

I got a nice window seat in the second coach, and settled back. The conductor told me they had 82 coach passengers this morning, which is an average load for a weekday morning, and that the train usually fills to capacity by the time it leaves Atlanta.

We departed the station on Track #3 on-time at 7:20am. As soon as the train leaves the station, passengers on the right side are afforded a great view of the Superdome and New Orleans Arena complex, which is just a stone’s thrown away from the station. Minutes later, we were paralleling Interstate 10m skirting the historic above-ground cemeteries. By 7:45am, we had reached Lake Pontchartrain, speeding past the Lakefront Airport and Bally’s Casino. This is a good straight section of track where the train reaches speeds of over 70mph. Passengers on the left side of the train get an un-obstructed view of the lake during this portion of the journey…literally bordering the tracks…which lasts for around five minutes. Moments later, the train left terra firma and started its 7-mile journey over the Lake Pontchartrain trestle. There are no railings on this long bridge, and it gives you a feeling like you’re on a ship, not a train. Looking down to the water out the window, you cannot see any part of the track or bridge.

The announcement was made as soon as the train started its overwater journey: “Ladies and gentlemen, this is your first call for breakfast in the dining car.” I proceeded to walk four cars down and found a nice dining car attendant named John who graciously offered me a booth to myself in the mid part of the car. Dining on a train is an experience into itself, and the food isn’t half bad. Everything’s cooked to order in the kitchen occupying the back portion of the car. Just as my breakfast, the car started to fill up, and I found myself talking to a couple across the way from me going to New York. The neat thing about traveling alone on the train is that you can meet some interesting people. This was their first time on the Crescent, so I, being a Crescent veteran, offered them a good suggestion on what to order. Homemade southern style grits and biscuits! They took my advice and seemed to love it.

In between Slidell and Picayune…the first two station stops….I made my way back to my comfortable coach seat to so some window-watching. The scenery is mostly forest with the occasional bridge every now and again. Nothing terribly exciting, but pretty nonetheless. About two hours and fifteen minutes after we left New Orleans, we passed through the small town of Poplarville,MS. My grandfather used to own land here until I was 13 years old. We came up here every weekend, sometimes by car, sometimes by train (the Poplarville stop has since been abandoned). It brought back some good memories.

Time quickly flies by on the train. It was 11:00am before I knew it, and we pulled into Meridian, MS, home to a nicely restored train depot. About fifteen passengers boarded in Meridian, which is a major rail junction location. Quite a few rail yards in the area.

Once we departed Meridian, I made my way to the Lounge Car to grab a coke and do some reading. The next station stop was mine: Tuscaloosa, Alabama. Before arriving, we crossed a good-sized river, the name of which eludes me at this time.

As usual, we were right on schedule for the entire trip, which has a duration of 5 hours and 20 minutes. The return trip to New Orleans is a little longer, since the trains back up into the New Orleans terminal, just as they do in Chicago.

Another great Amtrak journey comes to an end.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2003)

nice trip report. Wish you were going all the way to New York.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice report. I, too, ride the Crescent quite a bit as I live in Atlanta.


----------



## P40Power (Aug 6, 2003)

Sounds like a good trip, nice Amfleet II coach, on time ride, and good food! Cant ask for much more, well maybe if the engineer invited you up for a cab ride that might top that trip that you just had!


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Aug 6, 2003)

Back in 1995 or so, I was riding the Crescent up to Meridian, and I spent a good portion of the trip talking to the conductors whenever I got the chance. Well, sure enough, when the train stopped, I got to run up to the brand bew P40 locomotive and climb in for a minute.

I was really impressed with the spaciousness of the cabin, that's the one thing I can remember really. It made quite an impression on a 14 year old that's for sure!

I had no idea it was a P40 before I got up there since F40's were always the locomotive's operating all of my previous Crescent trips. Nice surprise!

Stephen in New Orleans


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 7, 2003)

That river you crossed just before entering Tuscaloosa---isn't it maybe called the Warrior River, or the Black Warrior, something like that? My sister went to school at the University of Alabama many years so I have some familiarity with the region, aside from frequent trips on the Crescent.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Aug 7, 2003)

I just looked in one of my old Rail Ventures books, and it shows that the Crescent crosses the Black Warrior and Tombigbee rivers minutes before arriving in TUS.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 7, 2003)

I have to say one of the few nice things about the Genesis engine is the way the cab is laid out. In many wide cab (freight engines) the rookie seat is directly behind the Fireman's seat, which makes the rookie seat very crunchy. However the Genesis is great in that the rookie seat is right in the middle with a great view out of the cab windows. The only thing the rookie seat lacks is a counter top area, but it'd be too squished if all three seats were right up on the countertop. Another nice feature is that an area was created right behind the Engineers seat for the overnights and grips. Now if only these engines could haul like a freight engine.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 7, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Now if only these engines could haul like a freight engine.


Well they don't need to haul like a freight train. Plus when was the last time you saw a freight train get up to 103 MPH? The P40 can do that!


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 7, 2003)

Good point Alan, but what I meant was, if only the P-40/P-42's could get up to speed/load up like a freight engine.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 7, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Good point Alan, but what I meant was, if only the P-40/P-42's could get up to speed/load up like a freight engine.


Ah, ok. That makes sense.

However, I'd be willing to bet that somewhere there must be a slow loading freight engine model too. Nothing in life is perfect. At least the P40's & P42's look good to the laymen and sleak and impressive to the passengers, even if the crews don't like them too much.

They may not load too fast, but they sure look good at the head of an Amtrak train. They offer the promise that maybe one day they could actually run as fast as they were designed to run. Hopefully the Feds will actually finally find the money one day to permit this.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Aug 7, 2003)

As I don't know much about the technical side of Amtrak operations, I just gotta ask....what's wrong with the P40/42's? Have they not performed as well as Amtrak would have liked them to?

Compared to the F40's, would you consider them to be more or less reliable?

As always, thanks for the insight!!!

Stephen in New Orleans (Amtraker for life)


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 7, 2003)

Stephen, here's how I would describe a Genesis, a beautiful, easy to use, comfortable, slow loading beast. One of the problems that I (along with many Engineers) see is that when you notch up (step on the gas) the engine there is a delayed reaction. Here's how I can put it best to you, in an older engine (say the E-8) when you put that thing in the 8th notch it revs up and flys like a Porsche at a red light. The Genesis however in the same 8th notch is more comperable to a Geo at a red light, quite a difference. The engines also have terrible maintenence problems, the most common problem is electrical, which in a diesel/electric engine is a major problem. Also, when an Engineer goes to grab some air (air brakes) the computer displays an estimate on what the actual air pressure in the brake pipe is, whereas other locomotives have two needles, one that shows what your are reducing to, and the other actual air pressure. Finally we come to HEP. Many Commuter agencies in their locomotives (primarily the F-40) a second less powerful (usually 800kW) engine has been installed to handle HEP. This produces several advantages. First, your prime mover can focus on doing its main job, pulling the train, not pulling and powering it. Second, at long station stops (of half an hour or more) the prime mover can be shut down to conserve fuel, while the secondary unit can stay on so that HEP stays up. Finally, on an engine like the Genesis, when the engine is forced to handle both HEP and the traction motors you lose 800-1000 Horsepower, which on a 4000 HP engine is a significant chunk of its power. So all in all the Genesis does have its share of problems, but then again so does everything else in this world.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 7, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Finally we come to HEP. Many Commuter agencies in their locomotives (primarily the F-40) a second less powerful (usually 800kW) engine has been installed to handle HEP. This produces several advantages. First, your prime mover can focus on doing its main job, pulling the train, not pulling and powering it. Second, at long station stops (of half an hour or more) the prime mover can be shut down to conserve fuel, while the secondary unit can stay on so that HEP stays up. Finally, on an engine like the Genesis, when the engine is forced to handle both HEP and the traction motors you lose 800-1000 Horsepower, which on a 4000 HP engine is a significant chunk of its power.


I always thought that was an odd thing, the way they stole the HEP from the prime mover. :unsure:

Considering that, to my knowledge, every other diesel loco has a second smaller engine to provide HEP, I never understood why GE broke ranks with that idea on the Genesis line.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 7, 2003)

I think it may have been a cost thing. It was probably going to cost Amtrak another couple grand per unit to have that second engine installed, and since Amtrak management wasn't too bright at the time the skimped and saved a little $$$. <_< :angry:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 7, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> I think it may have been a cost thing. It was probably going to cost Amtrak another couple grand per unit to have that second engine installed, and since Amtrak management wasn't too bright at the time the skimped and saved a little $$$.   <_<   :angry:


I suppose that might have something to do with it. But then you consider the fact that GE is still marketing the P42 to any one wanting to pull a passenger train. This is their flagship engine in the passenger market.

So far though, no one but Amtrak has brought any.

Plus as far as I know, the P32-ACDC has the same setup. This engine of course has also been sold to Metro North, in addition to Amtrak.

PS. Is there actually any room left in the shell for another, albiet smaller, diesel engine?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 7, 2003)

> So far though, no one but Amtrak has brought any.


 Ahem, don't forget about VIA Rail Alan.


> Is there actually any room left in the shell for another, albiet smaller, diesel engine?


 IT's squishy. One may be able to fit in the Helicopter room, but it would probably block doors. Other than that, unless you remove the bathroom (don't even think about it) it's pretty much no wasted room in that engine (which is a good thing when you're walking thorugh it at 80 MPH).


----------



## P40Power (Aug 8, 2003)

The Genesis series units can no longer be produced because they do meet FRA's new crashworthyness for new locomotives. So it looks as if Metro North, Amtrak, and VIA will always be the only costumers for the Genesis units.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 8, 2003)

Nice report. I live in Atlanta and have ridden the crescent 32 times. Just returned from a trip up to NY myself.

One thing I did notice is how you recall 1 engine on #20. Well I have not seen one engine on #20 for four years. I guess something MUST have happend to the other unit.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 9, 2003)

On your Train what was the power on the Train?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> On your Train what was the power on the Train?





NativeSon5859 said:


> One sleek Genesis locomotive provided the power for the train this morning.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 9, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> On your Train what was the power on the Train?


If you read closely he said it was a Genesis, indicating that it was either a P40 or P42, chances are if he didn't mention it he didn't take note of it.

Rather than asking so many questions Amtrak Railfan, I would appreciate if at least some of your replies shared your thoughts or feelings on at least some topics. This way we can get to know you as a railfan.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 10, 2003)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> That river you crossed just before entering Tuscaloosa---isn't it maybe called the Warrior River, or the Black Warrior, something like that? My sister went to school at the University of Alabama many years so I have some familiarity with the region, aside from frequent trips on the Crescent.


Too bad I was a bit late in seeing this as it is in fact the Black Warrior River you cross bedore arriving at the depot on Greensboro Ave. Ah the memories of my undergrad years.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 18, 2003)

TP49, thanks for confirming that it was the Black Warrior River. DId you go to the Univ. of Ala. also? My sister, did, as I stated, though I went to the Univ. of Tennessee instead.

My sister and I drove through Tuscaloosa a few years ago and she was pleased with how much cleaner and nicer the station was than she remembered it from her college days(late 50's).


----------



## tp49 (Aug 18, 2003)

Bill, indeed I am a proud graduate of UA class of '98 I have fond memories of The Capstone and the times I spent train watching at the Tuscaloosa Depot. I'd almost say I'm sorry about going to UT, but after our head-to-head record in football the last decade I would refrain


----------

